# Meadowlark MIA



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Anyone know where my garden planting consultant has been lately?


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Sugars Pop said:


> Anyone know where my garden planting consultant has been lately?


I noticed he's back probably planting potatoes today.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Consultant, huh? LOL. 

Actually I've been getting schooled recently by the Limeys in the fine art of chitting potatoes. I'd never heard of it but it is a common practice in UK and surrounding areas. 

I'm not convinced its a good practice for East Texas...they can't even approach the production levels I usually get without chitting. 

My potatoes are in the ground for this year...may chit a few next year just for the fun of it.


----------



## Lunkerman (Dec 27, 2004)

I've his advice and he's always been spot on. Planted taters today too.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I noticed all his post have been deleted.


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Need to find him. I have 30 potatoes that didn't come up and thinking I need to pick up some more seed tators to plant. Weather ahs not helped either. Seems like half of my carrots, beets and Sugar snap peas came up so we planted some 2 weeks ago. 
Anyone having the same issues with these three veggies??


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Its getting to late for taters. I planted my carrots end of feb. Planted peas last week. 
Don't grow beets thinking there a fall garden plant. 
Can't help you with Lark have you tried to PM him?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Rumors of my demise, like those of this forum, are greatly exaggerated, LOL.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Sugars Pop said:


> Need to find him. I have 30 potatoes that didn't come up and thinking I need to pick up some more seed tators to plant. Weather ahs not helped either. Seems like half of my carrots, beets and Sugar snap peas came up so we planted some 2 weeks ago.
> Anyone having the same issues with these three veggies??


I'd say too late for potatoes this spring. I always have trouble getting carrots to germinate but this year have a bumper crop. Have already pulled about 10 gallons and much more to go.

Didn't plant beets this year because we still had so many canned ones left from last year. They usually are easy to germinate for me.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

I just tried to PM Lark. I'll let you know if I get an answer.

Doesn't look good that his posts are gone though. I did check my old PMs and there are still some old replies from him in there.,,,, So everything isn't gone.


----------



## hk (Oct 31, 2011)

Dick Hanks said:


> I just tried to PM Lark. I'll let you know if I get an answer.
> 
> Doesn't look good that his posts are gone though. I did check my old PMs and there are still some old replies from him in there.,,,, So everything isn't gone.


Thanks Dick Hanks.Meadowlark is a nice guy with lots of gardening knowledge.Probably just got tired of all the petty bitterness after the forum split.Hope he is alright and doing well.

Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

I have not seen any posts recently from Meadowlark on any of the other forums he had previously posted on. Last post from him was around mid March on the other forums, I believe.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Well, still no reply from Lark. With all of his posts removed, it's possible that he can't reply through the PM message system either. The knowledge that Lark and also WR Ranch shared, will be missed by all of us.sad_smiles


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Dick Hanks said:


> Well, still no reply from Lark. With all of his posts removed, it's possible that he can't reply through the PM message system either. The knowledge that Lark and also WR Ranch shared, will be missed by all of us.sad_smiles


Dick, can you see this reply? Something strange going on.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Dick Hanks said:


> Well, still no reply from Lark. With all of his posts removed, it's possible that he can't reply through the PM message system either. The knowledge that Lark and also WR Ranch shared, will be missed by all of us.sad_smiles


I think Lark still comes here, he for some reason doesn't post anymore.
You and I both know where Ranch is and he's got his spring garden going.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Last activity is right now. Looks like heâ€™s having password issues....


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

BretE said:


> Last activity is right now. Looks like heâ€™s having password issues....


That's the part that I don't understand. I also noticed that that it shows "watching" activity from him, but why are all of his posts missing? Seems like more than password problems.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Dick Hanks said:


> That's the part that I don't understand. I also noticed that that it shows "watching" activity from him, but why are all of his posts missing? Seems like more than password problems.


I'd gamble to say he had them removed. Seems someone p him off.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Rubberback said:


> I'd gamble to say he had them removed. Seems someone p him off.


I did not know you could have your posts removed.?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Technical difficulties fixed? Apparently no one could see my replies or PM responses but I could see theirs. 

Hopefully its resolved now.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

*Were you in a time warp? ? ?*

Welcome back my friend! That was a whole lot of strange stuff going on.

It's really good to get your input here again.


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

Meadowlark said:


> Technical difficulties fixed? Apparently no one could see my replies or PM responses but I could see theirs.
> 
> Hopefully its resolved now.


I could see them. I guess you're in the twlight zone.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Welcome back from cyberspace, Lark!


----------

